# next get together



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Whens the next get together, I have been out of pocket for a few years and would like to bring my fiance over and see some old faces(no pun intended)


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bluffman2 said:


> Whens the next get together, I have been out of pocket for a few years and would like to bring my fiance over and see some *old* faces(no pun intended)


We are crushed!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Long overdue.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

After deer killing season and before ling and turkey.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Need to have a Ft. McRee raft up/camp out like the old days once it gets a little warmer but before it gets too hot! I used to organize it a few times on the forum. But heck that was eons ago.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Getting to be that time, before you know it it's going to get hot!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

bluffman2 said:


> see some old faces


Yours ain't enough??

Haha.

When will you have time, I thought you were still selling grocery's 15 hours a day over there.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's already going to get hot. It's suppose to be in the 90's next week.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Mid to upper 80's late next week here close to the coast.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is FishnLanes Gumbo party at the end of Hurricane Season.
First part of December, that is heavily attended.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

92 here in S GA today.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Not quite as hot here but a lot warmer than it should be for this time of year. Current average Hi is around 80 but we seem to hit low to mid 80's most days. The Gulf water temps are the only thing keeping us cooler.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

Reviving this thread now that it's cooling off. When's the next get together??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

You won't get that this weekend, near 90 with high humidity in the forecast for this weekend! Been nice most of the week when we had to work and off course it's going to get summer time hot once the weekend rolls around.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll keep tabs on this thread, it's been about 10 yrs since I went to a pff get together lol I live in Navarre now so I'm much closer!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Linda said:


> I'll keep tabs on this thread, it's been about 10 yrs since I went to a pff get together lol I live in Navarre now so I'm much closer!


But your location still says Panama City Beach :confused1:


----------

